# Short Lutal Phase Question



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a friend that is charting and she has only a 10 day lutal phase. She is freaking out that it may be the reason she hasn't been able to get pregnant. I never had this problem so I'm not sure what to tell her.

How short can a lutal phase be for conception? If this a problem, what is typically done about it? Would a doctor/midwife perscribe progesterone for the lutal phase?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

According to this website:

Quote:

Your luteal phase must be at least 10 days long to support pregnancy
Since its at least that...I wouldnt worry.

Wonder why it has to be at least 10 days long though...its just the time AFTER ovulation and that eggy is only 'alive' for up to 24 hours.... interresting...

Does she have it right though? Is she for certain thats how long it is?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

You can use progesterone troches to help extend the luteal phase, I believe. Our local crunchy-ish pharmacy mixed some up for me. I took them until day 28 if I recall? Have to stop them towards the end of the cycle for menstruation to occur, but they're also good for early pregnancy if your progesterone levels are low.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:

Wonder why it has to be at least 10 days long though...its just the time AFTER ovulation and that eggy is only 'alive' for up to 24 hours....
A 10-day LP is a sign that the egg is released at a point where the uterine lining is thick and healthy, to support implantation. If your LP is shorter than that, the lining may start breaking down before the embryo gets to the uterus, so it won't implant or "stick" well.

Taking B6 has been known to successfully lengthen the LP... I'd try that. But really, 10 days isn't that bad at all. How long has she been charting? It's possible her LP is slightly longer than that, too.


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 9 day LPs and have gotten preg 4 times. My first was a m/c, I have 2 DS and another on the way. So it is possible! I have also heard to take B6 along with vit C to help the LP.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Zinc and B6 work together, and since zinc deficiency is one of the most common mineral deficiencies in the US, that's something to consider too. I haven't ever read about zinc and LP (haven't looked) but came across the B6/zinc connection for different reasons.

I thought part of the luteal phase issue was time for the fertilized egg to travel, implant, and start producing a hormone (hcg? or something else? need to re-read my TCOYF) to tell the body not to restart another menstrual cycle. I think there's some variation in how quickly that hormone production starts up, and when each woman responds, so 10 days may not be enough for her. If that's the case, looking into _why_ her LP is short is important, IME.


----------

